# Very sad note--just need to mark the day



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You don't have to read this. It's really sad--as sad as it gets. But I need to mark this day and have chosen to do it here.

Exactly a year ago today, my sister's husband lost 3 young cousins in a horrible car accident--a head-on collision killed the boys, ages 12, 10, and 8. 

Bad weather and a pregnant woman driving a bit too fast were to blame. She died, her baby died, and so did her passenger. 

So much tragedy so close to Xmas. I pray every day for the mom and dad of those 3 beautiful boys. 

Anyway, I just don't want them forgotten.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I literally just gasped and tears are welling up in my eyes. My prayers are with that family that they might have the strength to get through this year.
Simply awful, just awful.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the loss to the world on that night, Sister.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks. Don't dwell on it--doesn't do anyone any good. But prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I am late on this one, and I apologize. What an awful tragedy. Horrible, horrible. I just don't see how some people get through things, I truly don't. Not something like this. My heart breaks for that poor mother and father, and the rest of the family. And for you and your husband. I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> Thanks. Don't dwell on it--doesn't do anyone any good. But prayers are much appreciated.


so sad indeed.
your family are in my prayers.

holidays use to feel so loving and fun,but losing my grandma a few days before thanksgiving 2 years ago and my mom just a couple weeks ago,i have no holiday spirt at all,i feel numb to be honest.but im faking it for my kids.

how are the parents holding up?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It does make the holidays harder to have loss or tragedy so near by. Izabella, I'm so sorry for your loss, and God bless you for doing the best you can for your kids.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Izabella said:


> so sad indeed.
> your family are in my prayers.
> 
> holidays use to feel so loving and fun,but losing my grandma a few days before thanksgiving 2 years ago and my mom just a couple weeks ago,i have no holiday spirt at all,i feel numb to be honest.but im faking it for my kids.
> ...


I am sending you the HUGEST Christmas hug. I am so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Izabella said:


> so sad indeed.
> your family are in my prayers.
> 
> holidays use to feel so loving and fun,but losing my grandma a few days before thanksgiving 2 years ago and my mom just a couple weeks ago,i have no holiday spirt at all,i feel numb to be honest.but im faking it for my kids.
> ...


Thinking of you. So sorry for your loss and the amazing person you are in willingly doing what has to be done so that your children can still experience joy.


----------

